# ADVICE--Intervals ShortStay Exchange Program!!



## jyager (Feb 8, 2011)

Need some advice. We are considering upgrade to Interval Gold to use the ShortStay Exchange option.My wife ALWAYS wants to leave our stay a couple days early and we continually use only 4 or 5 days of our week. Other than getting a new wife, would the ShortStay program be a good choice?? It seems like supply would be VERY limited, very short notice, double the exchange fees, and hard to find a second part of the week somewhere. Have any TUggers had any success using this program?? Is it a good/viable option?? Any discount codes for upgrading to Gold?? Thanks in advance for your help. I ALWAYS get great advice from all you guys...and girls!!  Thanks!!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2011)

You can look at the availability even without being Gold and see the kind of inventory that is available.    For us - the quality and quantity of what's available is just too limited.

Why does your wife always want to leave early?  How does that work with airline tickets?


----------



## pammex (Feb 8, 2011)

My mom is one of those who is willing to leave early as well.  "  We can go a few days early if you want"  NOT!!!  She misses home and her pets and such...LOL


----------



## memereDoris (Feb 9, 2011)

*My wife ALWAYS wants to leave our stay a couple days early*.

I guess I'm not the norm. 

2 years ago I texted my daughter - "Never coming back.  Please sell house."
She responded with - "Keeping house.  Have fun." 

Last year she joined us. Her and her beau returned after only 9 days.  She had to be dragged to the airport.  Now she understands.  She was actually starting to look at property and boarding fees for her horses.


----------



## dmbrand (Feb 9, 2011)

If you already have an Interval account, you will be able to make some cost comparisons that will help you decide.  First add your mf plus two exchange fees and divide by two.  This is your cost per week. 

 Short Stay inventory seems to be very much the same as the Getaway inventory, so check if the week you are interested in is available as a Getaway, and note the cost.  If you have a low mf, then, I believe the Short Stay option might work.  Otherwise, I have found that the Getaways are less expensive.  

I did sign up for Gold for this calendar year to take advantage of the discount on Getaways.  I have already purchased two weeks since December.  We stay less than a full week, and have found this to be a great way to have extra room at less than a hotel price.  The Short Stay option does not seem as much of a value to me, given the limitations you already have identified.


----------



## janej (Feb 9, 2011)

*No unit size upgrade*

One thing that prevented us from using short stay is there is no room size upgrade.   When a unit is available through short stay, usually we could easily get a two bedroom by trading a studio unit.  If you only trade the same size unit, Short Stay will work better for you.


----------



## mollydog (Feb 9, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> For us - the quality and quantity of what's available is just too limited.



Ditto here.  I've yet to find something that we're willing to stay in.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 9, 2011)

*I like the ShortStay option*

I admit that I upgraded to Interval Gold because it was free as part of a II renewal deal.  Having said that, I have used the ShortStay option and was very satisfied.

I did one SS exchange into the Bay and Beach Club in Florida and the other "half" of the exchange into Marriott's Custom House in Boston.  I can't remember how far in advance I made them, though the one for Boston was only a few weeks before check-in.  In both places they thought we were there for the entire 7 days per the information they had received from Interval, even though I had officially made them for 5 days each.  Bay and Beach Club insisted that they had never heard of such a program and couldn't believe that II hadn't told them that the unit would be empty for part of the week...

Anyway, we often don't stay for a full week when we do regular exchanges - that's why we belong to a points program where we can book by the day.  So for me the SS option is better than just wasting some days from regular exchanges.  Yes, there are two exchange fees to pay, but for us it's worth it.


----------



## jyager (Feb 9, 2011)

*Denise*

Denise--My wife does not like to stay long and gets antsy. Plus I like sunny beach places and she has had numerous scares with skin cancer. Hence my inquiry about the ShortStay program. There is a promo code on the Gold upgrade--does anyone know what that is?? Are they doing any more free upgrades with renewals or any other promotions?? Also how do I check the Short/Stay inventory without being a Gold member?? Thanks for all the responses!!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2011)

jyager said:


> Also how do I check the Short/Stay inventory without being a Gold member?? Thanks for all the responses!!



You just check it on the regular II website - You don't have to be Gold to see it.  Click on "exchange" and the "short-stay exchange."  But you won't get sunny beach exchanges on the short-stay program.


----------

